# Tamper-resistant receptacle use question



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 10, 2014)

During a final inspection it was noted that tamper-resistant receptacles were being used recessed on the top of a fireplace mantle, 54" above the floor.

Contractor replied "Watz dah probloom!"

My response: The ground part of the plug does not have the guard flapper inside the outlet to prevent dust build-up inside the plug.

Would you allow the TR receptacle in this application?

Would you allow the TR receptacle with child proof plug inserts when the outlets are not being used?

Would you allow weatherproof type outlets with covers?

Would you say, "tear it out and install an approved recess outlet with proper covers?

pc1


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 10, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> During a final inspection it was noted that tamper-resistant receptacles were being used recessed on the top of a fireplace mantle, 54" above the floor.


Who 'noted' that and what art did they cite? The install is compliant although poor design IMO.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 10, 2014)

I certainly agree with Chris, TR receptacles are not required in that location nor probably the best choice but there's nothing in the code saying they can't be used to there.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2014)

406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.

Outlets more than 5.5' off the ground, do not need to be TR

54" above the floor need TR outlets


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 10, 2014)

These receptacles are below the 5.5 ft above the floor exception requiring them to be TR type only. Does not require a floor type receptacle set-up with dust covers. This was NOTED on the inspection report as a "check code" to verify the set-up was compliant.

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> These receptacles are below the 5.5 ft above the floor exception requiring them to be TR type only. Does not require a floor type receptacle set-up with dust covers. This was NOTED on the inspection report as a "check code" to verify the set-up was compliant.pc1


Nowhere in the Electrical Code does it require, that type of outlet, in that location, to have a dust cover.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Again, a design issue........


----------



## mjesse (Jul 10, 2014)

I would also ask "what's the problem?"

This installation is not prohibited in the '08 NEC

mj


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2014)

You cannot have a receptacle mounted like that if the area where a work space or counter--406.5(E) otherwise it is fine.  Why do you think they make these










In the second picture the candle is plugged into the receptacle.  We use these all the time


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2014)

Actually we use them alot for kitchen cabinet receptacles rather than window sill... They are TR---http://www.sillites.com/


----------

